# Chicken quarters. Now adding to kibble on a regular basis



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

first step, guys...

Had no idea how cheap you can buy Chicken Quarters. Browsing thru my Meijer*(our one stop Grocer in the midwest), I saw Chicken Quarters for about 70 cents/lb. Bought about 6 lbs. last night. 

I did boil them up in a big pot and started adding to their kibble this morning. So they got 1/2 EVO(pre PG Evo)...1/2 Chicken this morning.

Hey, its my first step 

The real feeders are right...its a new ballgame when you feed real meat. My guys go absolutely bonkers. Its almost hard to control them. 

Makes me feel good though. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woohoo! All it takes is that first step. Soon enough youll realize how useless the kibble is in comparison to real whole foods :wink: 

So...I'm confused. Did you add in just cooked chicken meat or a whole, bone in chicken quarter? And if it was whole did you feed the cooked bone?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

All it takes is the first step! Awesome! :biggrin:
Yes, you can get quarters for pretty cheap! It's great, isn't it? I have gotten them for as cheap as .38 cents a pound!

I have a feeling that you may be heading over to the raw section sooner then later....hehehe. :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought you couldn't feed it if it was cooked. I tried to give my dogs a while back the raw chicken and they looked at me dumbfounded like what is this! Can you boil it and give it to them? thought they cant have the bone then. If this is the case, I may try this. I never thought though that you could do boiled and give the bone from it. You can't ~can you?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Sure...you can give them cooked chicken. Just no cooked bone...:biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

right, guys-NO BONES with cooked chicken... I just dumped all the chicken into my biggest pot, boiled it up...drained the water and started peeling all the meat off. 5 bucks or whatever I spent and I've got enough meat to add to their dry food for a few days I think....I just wasn't ready to do the whole RAW thing yet. I haven't read up on the different nuances of it and didn't want to cause any digestive issues. So I cooked it.

Nat,

No, I've read you guys say that you can only leave the bones if you feed it raw. So no bones. 

If nothing else, I just love the way they go nuts over real meat. I had a feeding frenzy on my hands this morning(in a good way)... I wish I could post a picture of Harry's eyes when you give him real meat. He gets these HUGE eyes just staring at you waiting for the prize. 

I love it. Amazing how bringing joy to them can give you so much happiness. I'd rather see my guys happy than about anything else in the world. 

thank you


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good start! Thanks for clarifying. What I would do is start cooking the meat less and less until they will take it raw since it's better for them if it is raw. 

Congrats on the addition, I'm with sara here and agree that in time you'll realize that it's the meat the dogs need and not all that other junk that is put into
kibble :biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

wags said:


> I thought you couldn't feed it if it was cooked. I tried to give my dogs a while back the raw chicken and they looked at me dumbfounded like what is this! Can you boil it and give it to them? thought they cant have the bone then. If this is the case, I may try this. I never thought though that you could do boiled and give the bone from it. You can't ~can you?



Correct, Wags. No bones. I just peeled the meat off. Heck, I had everything peeled down in about 15 minutes. 

Get to your grocer! :wink: Heck, even if you aren't gonna go full bore real food, you can cook up 5 bucks in chicken and have the best Treat/Snack for your guys for the next week :wink:

Makes me chuckle...I look at the prices of Dog treats...they have to be the absolute worst value in the Pet store. You can cook up real chicken for so much cheaper and give them some great protein.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> Correct, Wags. No bones. I just peeled the meat off. Heck, I had everything peeled down in about 15 minutes.
> 
> Get to your grocer! :wink: Heck, even if you aren't gonna go full bore real food, you can cook up 5 bucks in chicken and have the best Treat/Snack for your guys for the next week :wink:
> 
> Makes me chuckle...I look at the prices of Dog treats...they have to be the absolute worst value in the Pet store. You can cook up real chicken for so much cheaper and give them some great protein.


Ya, I thought it was no bones unless raw! My dogs did not care for the raw chicken. I do dehydrate it for them (chicken breast and beef liver whatever)and they love this along with other things! I will have to get the pot out haha!:biggrin: Everyone will think its soup LOL!:wink:


----------

